# Cypripedium tibeticum



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello,

I am happy to present you my near to bloom cypripedium tibeticum...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2008)

Really COOL!!! Lets see more PICs!

Rick H


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 2, 2008)

I am always amazed when I see the pictures you post. 

I have never been to Greece. I've wanted to go, but just have not made it. It's hard for me to even imagine living in Greece and also growing orchids. 
Does it really even get better than that?

Craig drool


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2008)

If it wasn't for the value of the dollar I'm sure more of us would be visiting Greece.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2008)

*updates...*

This is today's flower appearance... Enjoy... 

WolfDog1 thank you for your comment...


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 4, 2008)

tibeticum is a fantastic species and it looks like you are growing it well. There is in-situ Hi-Def video of this species in the PBS NOVA documentary called "First Flower."


----------



## Sangii (Apr 4, 2008)

can't wait to see it I absolutely LOVE this species !


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking good! Hopefully this species will be more available in the future.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 5, 2008)

It looks like it is going to be a beauty!

Ron


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see it open!!!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2008)

It is kind of opened but I think it needs a little bit more...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice! I love these mixed purple/yellow ones. This species really has an incredible range of colors and forms.


----------

